# Puppy has been sick 4 times in the last 2 hours :(



## shadowboy (8 April 2011)

My 15 week puppy has been very sick all of a sudden. The first time was in the boot of our car, but by the time i'd noticed he'd eaten it all again. Then  he produced 3 huge piles of sick on my lounge carpet (nice!) we put him in his crate for a bit then let him out an hour later and he has just been sick twice in a row- its just green water at the moment. It was kibble shaped before... the thing that worries me is the amount of sick- I didnt think his little tummy had the room. 

Should I leave him without food till tomorrow morning? (his last meal was at luchtime 1.30pm) his poos are a little soft. Not sure what to do? When is it serious enough for the vet? He's drinking ok and although a little quiet he's ok in himself. Was still playing up untill we put him in the crate after his second sicky episode.  

What could it be? we've opened a new bag of JWB's Ocean fish, but he's been eating the range for over a month now. He ate a bit of horse poo this morning. There was a pice of paddywack as well in his vomit?

Actually while I was typing this he was sick once more.... (its now just see through water) I've called the emergency vet they said to just give it another couple of hours again, and if it doesnt help take him down (thankfully the vets is virtually across from my house!) But I am worried as I've never seen a dog sick up so much......


----------



## galaxy (8 April 2011)

Harley was very very sick once (about 3 times in just over an hour) and I freaked and took him down the vet.  They couldn't find any reason and gave him a jab.

Turned out that he had knocked over a vat of cod liver oil up the yard and we reckon he must have had a guzzle!  No wonder he was ill.  Any chance yours has done something like that?

Gently cuddle for your pup.


----------



## shadowboy (8 April 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Harley was very very sick once (about 3 times in just over an hour) and I freaked and took him down the vet.  They couldn't find any reason and gave him a jab.

Turned out that he had knocked over a vat of cod liver oil up the yard and we reckon he must have had a guzzle!  No wonder he was ill.  Any chance yours has done something like that?

Gently cuddle for your pup.
		
Click to expand...

 There was nothing odd in the house, nothing missing or knocked over and he's crated while im working although we have a dog walker who walks him at lunchtime- she didnt mention anything. Poor pup. He accepts the hugs with thanks


----------



## Hollycatt (8 April 2011)

Poor puppy  

I hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 April 2011)

Is a paddywack a sort of chew?  Possibly he has swallowed a big bit and its causing a blockage.  I would just follow the vets advice and if you are still concerned in an hour or so take him in to them. Hope he picks up soon.


----------



## shadowboy (8 April 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Is a paddywack a sort of chew?  Possibly he has swallowed a big bit and its causing a blockage.  I would just follow the vets advice and if you are still concerned in an hour or so take him in to them. Hope he picks up soon.
		
Click to expand...

kind of- its like puffed Jerky basicly, its not really chewy more like crunchy. He did sick up 2 bits of it. They arent that big either the Jecky pieces- about the size of a mars bar in legnth but thinner. 

He's bee sick again.. more water. Bloody dogs- the out of hours service here is £130 thats before any treatment. Does the insurance cover it? 

Well we have him asleap by our side at the mo to keep an eye on him


----------



## Vizslak (8 April 2011)

ooooo I dont like those paddywhacks, the ones I used to buy splintered into bits as they chewed them and the bits were ever so sharp. I stopped buying them for that reason, shame as they loved them  
Hope he's feeling better soon. x


----------



## CAYLA (8 April 2011)

Well you could atleast narrow it to the horse pooh causing upset or the paddywhack (Im not keen o that stuff either)
The vet will prob advise no more food until a good period has passed with sickness and water very little and often and him drinking a bowl down in one will see it all come back up and will not help settle his tummy. boil and cool the water u give and give it little and often, see if he can keep very small amonts down.
Hopefully it will subside and will be the horse pooh going through him.


----------



## shadowboy (8 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			ooooo I dont like those paddywhacks, the ones I used to buy splintered into bits as they chewed them and the bits were ever so sharp. I stopped buying them for that reason, shame as they loved them  
Hope he's feeling better soon. x
		
Click to expand...

 hmm these arent sharp they are all crunchy and crumbly. They are called puffed Jerky on the packet but im sure they are known as paddywhack?? 

Fingers crossed he'll be ok.


----------



## Dobiegirl (8 April 2011)

Make sure your puppy dosnt dehyrdrate they can go down hill quickly.As Cayla said cooled boiled water little and often to rehydrate him.

Hoping he is feeling better soon.


----------



## ladyt25 (10 April 2011)

I think the best thibg to do is ensure he is hydrated (you said he's drinking ok so that's good) and hopefully, without having any more food he should improve. Our older dog had this a couple of years ago - it was horrid, he got to the stage of projectile vomiting and he was also pooing what appeared to be blood and he was full of gas. He did go to the vets, they gave him an injection to stop him throwing up and gave us some electrolytes to put in his water.

He continued being ill for several days though and they did x-rays, took blood, everything but couldn't find anything wrong. I actually thought he might die but one of the days (he'd been ill for a good week) he seemed to be limping (he had been for a few days but we couldn't see anything wrong and being old we put it down to stiffness). I felt right between his pads and felt something hard. Turned out he had this huge thorn in his foot - I think it was a blackthorn and I swear this was what was causing the problem as i am aware they are toxic and I had read up reasons for sickess and diarrhoea like he was exhibiting and toxicity was one of them - he also had very dark red mucus membranes which is a sign of toxic poisoning.

I don't think it was any coincidence that after i removed this thorn he started getting a lot better and was back to his usual self within about a day!

I would have a good check over yours, feel about everywhere just in case there is any thing like this in his skin/paws or anything. What colour are his gums?


----------

